# Horse graphix =]



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

:shock: :shock: Wow, they are amazing!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: I second that! They're fab! :wink:


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

they are soooooooooooooo good :shock: x


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

I love them! 

Would you fancie making me one? x


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

wow there amazing would you make me one please?

with this picture?


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

Sure. =) How do you want them to look?


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Could you use this picture?










And its up to you what you do with it!

Go wild and be creative! 

Thanks alot x


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

omg those are great!! Could you make me one? Can you do multiple pics in one pic? That would be awesome. Wow ur talented lol. I can't do anything like that on my computer.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Your really talented i love them!


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

Yup yep, if ya want one just leave some details, I won't be able to get them done till saturday or later as I am completely tied up with riding all day this week and my cousin is staying. . . so yah I'll get them done asap. =]


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

ok well i will post up the pics and info soon ok.


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

wow there well good!

could you do me two pretty please?

*1st one;-*
written:- Mischief I will never EVER give you up!
colours;- red & blue
pictures; http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w312/Miischiief/NEC007-1.jpg
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w312/Miischiief/IMG_0922.jpg

*2nd one;*
written; Sandy i will never EVER give you up!
colours; purple & black
pictures;
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w312/Miischiief/IMG_0924.jpg
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w312/Miischiief/IMG_0921.jpg

thanks so much


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm just working on them now, won't be long. =)


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

Arggh..they didn't really go to plan and I don't blame you at all if you choose not to use them :wink: Mischief, I'll have yours done soon. =]]

Bolly:









http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j92/rambo-rainbow/bolly.jpg

horsecrazy:









http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j92/rambo-rainbow/horsecrazy.jpg


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi, sorry to be a bother, could you make one for my friend?

It says: Dudley

And she dont mind what you do with it!


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

yip, sorry it's taking me so long to do these i've just been quite busy. :roll: 
I'll have them done asap, and mischief, I'm onto your second pic.


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

Mischief, ya pics are done..I know they're not exactly the best, but yahh..if you really don't like them I can do them again, lol, but hopefully you do. =]

Mischief:









http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j92/rambo-rainbow/mischief.jpg


Sandy:









http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j92/rambo-rainbow/sandy.jpg


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

could you make one for me and could it have this pic on it saying go for the gold?Thank you ur an angel

http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/773_IMG_1113_1.jpg


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

xx-rambo-xx said:


> Mischief, ya pics are done..I know they're not exactly the best, but yahh..if you really don't like them I can do them again, lol, but hopefully you do. =]
> 
> Mischief:
> 
> ...


:O thank you soooo much


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

bolly, wouldya be able to give a link to that pic? It's just the bottom of his muzzle would be chopped by the writing, and I was just wondering if you have the original pic?

And madds, here's your piccy. =]
hope you like it  










http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j92/rambo-rainbow/madds.jpg


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Those are spectacular! Could you ever make me one of my horse Brickens?

Here are the pics...


















Could you add Brickens name to it too? Also, I really like the third one you did and if you could design it like that I would love that. Thanks so much!


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Gooosh those are wonderful!!
If you have any time I would 
really love if you could make one
of my mare Dolly.

A slogan-My dream come true.

Pics you can choose which ever you think is best



































Thanks so much if you can get around to it!


----------

